# The Hum



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/8056284.stm


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

http://skeptoid.com/episodes/4090
There's also an MP3 version to listen to, if you're at work and cant take the time out to read. Sounds like there's a lot of hums out there.

In all the uncounted millennia of the world's existence, you'd think it would have learned the lyrics by now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.softpedia.com/news/The-Source-of-Earth-039-s-039-Hum-039-Finally-Discovered-118738.shtml


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll bet elephants could hear it


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Where's my tuning fork?


----------

